# Netbeans no longer starts after upgrading to version 7.4



## freethread (Dec 28, 2013)

I don't know when it happened. I use java/netbeans sometimes, normally I use java/eclipse-devel while in development, then to compile with the clang compiler I create a Netbeans project and compile it. However, today I opened Netbeans and it doesn't start.

It was installed (last version, 7.4), I reinstalled it over, then uninstalled and reinstalled, but there's no way to start it. When I run it at the console, it "thinks" for few seconds and then exits, no splash screen, nothing. It can be due to the OpenJDK version, the system (FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE) has both OpenJDK 6 and 7 installed. At the console the command `java -version` tell me it's 6.

```
openjdk version "1.6.0_32"
OpenJDK Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_32-b28)
OpenJDK 64-Bit Server VM (build 23.25-b01, mixed mode)
```

Now, Eclipse uses version 6 and Netbeans uses version 7, is it possible it's an OpenJDK version clash (i.e. Netbeans starts and exits due to a wrong Java version, or doesn't find version 7)? Does anyone know how I can change it, perhaps in a small script, before I start it?

I remember I successfully ran Netbeans 7.4 at least one time when I upgraded it from version 7.3 to 7.4.


----------



## freethread (Jan 19, 2014)

*Re: Netbeans no more starts after upgrading to version 7.4*

I partially solved this problem. I have to say I'm guilty in some way with problems I face to, I update ports every one or two months, sometimes it happens that  there are a lot of entries to take care of.

I have openjdk6 (updated at last version) and openjdk7 (version 7.45.18), I get an error during installation (not while compiling the port) of the last version (7.25.15_2,1):

```
...
Making SA debugger back-end...
gcc -Damd64 -D_GNU_SOURCE                   \
                    -m64 -shared -fPIC -fPIC     \
           -I/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/agent/src/os/bsd                                        \
           -I../generated                                       \
           -I/usr/local/openjdk7/include -I/usr/local/openjdk7/include/freebsd                                \
           /usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/agent/src/os/bsd/salibelf.c /usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/agent/src/os/bsd/symtab.c /usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/agent/src/os/bsd/libproc_impl.c /usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/agent/src/os/bsd/ps_proc.c /usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/agent/src/os/bsd/ps_core.c /usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/agent/src/os/bsd/BsdDebuggerLocal.c                                        \
           -Xlinker --version-script=/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/agent/src/os/bsd/mapfile                                          \
                                              \
           -o libsaproc.so                                                \
           -lutil -lthread_db
[ -f libsaproc.so ] || { ln -s libsaproc.so libsaproc.so; }
gmake[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
All done.
gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir/bsd_amd64_compiler2/product'
cd bsd_amd64_compiler2/product && ./test_gamma
Error occurred during initialization of VM
java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/invoke/AdapterMethodHandle
Using java runtime at: /usr/local/openjdk7/jre
gmake[4]: *** [product] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/build/bsd-amd64/hotspot/outputdir'
gmake[3]: *** [generic_build2] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/make'
gmake[2]: *** [product] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk/hotspot/make'
gmake[1]: *** [hotspot-build] Error 2
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/java/openjdk7/work/openjdk'
gmake: *** [build_product_image] Error 2
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk7.
*** [build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/java/openjdk7.
```

However, netbeans 7.4 starts if I specify the switch --nosplash, else the following error is shown when I get command line help:

`~> netbeans-7.4 --help`

```
Usage: /usr/local/netbeans-7.4/platform/lib/nbexec {options} arguments

General options:
  --help                show this help
  --jdkhome <path>      path to Java(TM) 2 SDK, Standard Edition
  -J<jvm_option>        pass <jvm_option> to JVM

  --cp:p <classpath>    prepend <classpath> to classpath
  --cp:a <classpath>    append <classpath> to classpath
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/local/openjdk7/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so:
/usr/local/openjdk7/jre/lib/amd64/libsplashscreen.so: Undefined symbol "jpeg_resync_to_restart"
        at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary1(ClassLoader.java:1965)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1890)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1872)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:849)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:1088)
        at sun.security.action.LoadLibraryAction.run(LoadLibraryAction.java:67)
        at sun.security.action.LoadLibraryAction.run(LoadLibraryAction.java:47)
        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
        at java.awt.SplashScreen.getSplashScreen(SplashScreen.java:121)
        at org.netbeans.core.startup.Splash.<init>(Splash.java:121)
        at org.netbeans.core.startup.Splash.getInstance(Splash.java:84)
        at org.netbeans.core.startup.Main.setStatusText(Main.java:86)
        at org.netbeans.core.startup.NbEvents.setStatusText(NbEvents.java:466)
        at org.netbeans.core.startup.NbEvents.logged(NbEvents.java:227)
        at org.netbeans.Events.log(Events.java:166)
        at org.netbeans.core.startup.ModuleList.readInitial(ModuleList.java:168)
        at org.netbeans.core.startup.ModuleSystem.readList(ModuleSystem.java:287)
        at org.netbeans.core.startup.CLICoreBridge.usage(CLICoreBridge.java:114)
        at org.netbeans.CLIHandler.showHelp(CLIHandler.java:162)
        at org.netbeans.CLIHandler.checkHelp(CLIHandler.java:216)
        at org.netbeans.CLIHandler.initialize(CLIHandler.java:568)
        at org.netbeans.CLIHandler.initialize(CLIHandler.java:384)
        at org.netbeans.MainImpl.execute(MainImpl.java:193)
        at org.netbeans.MainImpl.main(MainImpl.java:85)
        at org.netbeans.Main.main(Main.java:78)
```

I don't know how to resume openjdk7 and netbeans 7.4 to work again and don't know when it happened. What I know is that it worked one day in the past, it stopped working when I updated some ports following /usr/ports/UPDATING directions, but perhaps I missed something.


----------

